# Do you adhere to the stereotypes of your local area?



## Lemoncholic (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm not far off the American perception of British people, but as for Welsh sterotypes and the stereotypes of my local city I don't really seem to follow them that well.

For example I drink loads of tea, I use swear words like bugger, bastard and bollocks. I'm also prone to saying bloody hell or "I'm terribly sorry". However my teeth are in a pretty good condition, I hate cricket and golf, rarely read the newspaper and my manners aren't always top notch.

As for the Welsh stereotype I've never had sex with a sheep, I can pronounce the letter H, I don't have a beer belly and don't spend much time in pubs. I'm also not interesting in football or rugby and I not patriotic in the slightest. The only thing I think I do which is somewhat "Welshy" is complain a lot.

You don't all need to go into much detail about it, but do you adhere to your local stereotypes?


----------



## Tycho (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't really even know what my local stereotypes are.  I mean, what's the stereotype for a SoCalifornian or a Western WA State resident?

And as for American stereotypes, I dunno about that either.  The really lazy American stereotypes like "loud, fat, ignorant" that are thrown around constantly?


----------



## Aleu (Mar 2, 2011)

See my title. Question answered.


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 2, 2011)

Tycho said:


> I don't really even know what my local stereotypes are.  I mean, what's the stereotype for a SoCalifornian or a Western WA State resident?


Idk, they totally like, use the words totally and like a lot. And are surfers and movie stars. And are liberal and love the environment. I'm not really sure if those are stereotypes of that area (Except the last 2) but it's a guess.

I'm not aware of too many stereotypes from Wisconsin, other than food (Brats and Cheese Curds FTW! And everyone drinks beer.) and various phrases (Don't cha know? People from here often call drinking fountains Bubblers.) I love the food, don't drink beer, and people from this part of the state tend to talk more normal.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 2, 2011)

Fucking yesssss. Love the whole pittsburghese stereotype and no, I do not talk like that.

[yt]ADyXkIFn-I8[/yt]


----------



## Zenia (Mar 2, 2011)

Not sure what stereotypes people have about Vancouver Island... but I probably don't fit into them.

The only ones I can think of at the moment are that some are 'beer swilling, pot smoking, Vancouver Canucks fans' ... and I don't like any of those things.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Mar 2, 2011)

I didn't know they had a stereotype for onondaga.  I'm not very indiany though


----------



## Lemoncholic (Mar 2, 2011)

Sponge Cat said:


> Idk, they totally like, use the words totally and like a lot. And are surfers and movie stars. And are liberal and love the environment. I'm not really sure if those are stereotypes of that area (Except the last 2) but it's a guess.
> 
> I'm not aware of too many stereotypes from Wisconsin, other than food (Brats and Cheese Curds FTW! And everyone drinks beer.) and various phrases (Don't cha know? People from here often call drinking fountains Bubblers.) I love the food, don't drink beer, and people from this part of the state tend to talk more normal.



I think it's the accent, this is relevant.


----------



## Ley (Mar 2, 2011)

Nope. C:


----------



## Cam (Mar 2, 2011)

Im practically the definition of the Boston stereotype



I cant drive for shit
The letter R doesnt exist
Im a fucking dick


----------



## Monster. (Mar 2, 2011)

In my town, all we have are cowboys, livestock, and I live on the one street referred to as "Downtown" which consists of three homes, a fire station, and a community center building. We don't really have stereotypes, though I do love rodeos, taking care of the livestock, and sitting on my porch with a beer. :I (Actually, it's rum)


----------



## Tycho (Mar 2, 2011)

Sponge Cat said:


> Idk, they totally like, use the words totally and like a lot. And are surfers and movie stars. And are liberal and love the environment. I'm not really sure if those are stereotypes of that area (Except the last 2) but it's a guess.


 
Not a surfer, not a movie star.  Not obsessed with Hollywood.  I used to drop "like" and "you know" a fair amount when I was younger.  I like the environment.  I am liberal.

Beyond that, *shrug*


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 2, 2011)

No, I do not.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 2, 2011)

Cam said:


> Im practically the definition of the Boston stereotype
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JFK would be poud.

No, I don't fit the stereotype of my city.


----------



## Querk (Mar 2, 2011)

Considering that my area is stereotyped for having a populace of gay-bashing, illiterate, hyper-religious rednecks, no, not especially.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm a Marin kid who doesn't smoke weed. 

I'm surprised I haven't caused the implosion of the universe yet.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 2, 2011)

I spend most of my time on the internet, so my stereotype comes from that, not from my actual location.

I am not a guido.


----------



## Icky (Mar 2, 2011)

Apparently, Northeastern Ohioans have a longstanding reputation for being hard workers, which goes back to the 1800s.

So no, I don't really fit that stereotype :V


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't know many for Montana but I have had people ask if I had a farm or if we only ride horses. If that is all then I don't fit them.


----------



## Willow (Mar 2, 2011)

I express distance in time, but I'm pretty sure everyone does this.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 2, 2011)

Cam said:


> Im practically the definition of the Boston stereotype
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THIS.

Also, Western Mass hardcore capital.  Yeah. local hardcore.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't even know what a stereotypical Marylander. I'm not a stereotypical American though..


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 2, 2011)

-Polite to strangers
-slight southern accent
-knows local delicacies, places to hang out, and how to get away from tourists
-knows a guy who knows a guy who knows a guy....
-drinks cheaply, goes to bonfire parties
-says "city slicker", "yankee", etc 
-probably should stop this


----------



## Corto (Mar 2, 2011)

Chileans are, stereotypically, alcoholic assholes. So I fit the bill pretty well.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't know, what is Arizona's stereotype?

I'm not:

 - a cowboy
 - old
 - stormfront member

So I think no.


----------



## Enwon (Mar 2, 2011)

Lets see, the Arizona stereotype:

Conservative redneck cowboy.

I can't think of anything further from what I am.


----------



## Trance (Mar 2, 2011)

My areas stereotype:  Redneck pothead/Nudist

NO.  I don't fit it.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 2, 2011)

Not at all. I don't pronounce "creek" as "crik", or "wash" as "wush". I also don't go moist over the "Stillers".


----------



## makmakmob (Mar 2, 2011)

>British, lives in Oxford
>eccentric, BBC accent, bit overweight and has a weird dress sense
>ffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuu

It's a handy format, don't knock it :v


----------



## Deo (Mar 2, 2011)

Whatcorn arecorn youcorn talkingcorn aboutcorn? That'scorn ridiculouscorn.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 2, 2011)

Deo said:


> CORNCORNCORNCORNCORNCORNDERPCORN


 
I'm guessing you're from the Midwest?


----------



## KatmanDu (Mar 2, 2011)

Hmm. I don't think I have a southern accent, but people on fafchat tell me different. I've had a pickup truck, and I did go mudbogging with it. I hunt. I shoot guns. I know how to make moonshine. I use "y'all" in informal conversation. I have a nasty tobacco habit. But, I don't sleep with my sister, my family tree does have branches, there aren't six dogs under the porch of my singlewide trailer, and I have all my teeth. I'd say that makes me Georgian but not "dirtleg".


----------



## Branch (Mar 2, 2011)

i wear skinny jeans, convers, have lots of piercings, and wear scarves all year round. i also enjoy fairtrade coffee. so yes.
                -by local stereotype, i mean anyone who lives in the "hipster"-hood of their city. *shamed*


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 3, 2011)

I really don't know what Colorado stereotypes are, but I'll take a guess.


Live in the mountains? *No, but I live near them.*

College hippy? *No.*

Rich? *Hell no.*

Conservative Christian? *Hell no.*

Fit? *Not really.*

Go skiing / snowboarding? *No.*

Does a lot of outdoor activities? *Sometimes.*

In the military (very heavy for my location, specifically)? *No.*

Carries a gun? *No.

*Can't drive for shit? *Haven't gotten my license yet, so I have no idea.*


----------



## Ames (Mar 3, 2011)

Socal stereotype:

Mexican gangsters?

Nope.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't think I fit into british stereotypes at all, aside from my love for Fish & Chips.


----------



## Tango (Mar 3, 2011)

No. I'm from north Florida and I live in Maine.


----------



## BRN (Mar 3, 2011)

My role model is this nice chick called Mary Sue.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 3, 2011)

I walk around barefoot half the time, I'm poor, I used to smoke weed, I own a farm, I'm a surfer. Yep, that's pretty much the stereotype for gisborne.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 3, 2011)

Fuck. I don't know any Ohioan stereotypes.


----------



## fleetfoot (Mar 3, 2011)

Not really, I guess. I must not be Asian enough. I mean,
1. Horrible math
2. Non-squinty eyes
3. Sleeps before midnight
4. Doesn't drink green tea and only green tea
5. Doesn't like Starcraft (Does this count? It might not)


----------



## Rynn (Mar 3, 2011)

In my town, most 19 year old kids think they're black and from the bad part of New York City, or filthy rich movie stars from Beverly Hills.  In reality they're semi-rural white kids from medium income families.  As I prefer not to make a gigantic ass of myself, no.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't _think_ I adhere to MA stereotypes. Uhhhh, lemme think...
- I'm_ not_ a terrible driver.
- I'm_ not_ a PC fag who doesn't care about anything as long as people only say nice things about each other.
- I don't particularly like seafood?


----------



## Super_Tron (Mar 3, 2011)

I've spent my life working to not become a Texan stereotype.  I really tried.  I read books and everything.
But my affinity for riding horses, drinking hooch, using the 2nd-person-plural-indicative "y'all", disregarding state, federal and local authority figures, shooting six-shooters and participating in constant westward expansion...
Yee haw.


----------



## garaak (Mar 28, 2011)

I am Canadian and have never met anyone who adheres to the stereotype. The closest anyone comes is swearing behind your back instead of to your face. And living on the border I can confirm that many Americans do fit the stereotype.


----------



## Itakirie (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't fit in with any of my local stereotypes. :3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 28, 2011)

Ummm, I am a stoner, I don't like Maple Syrup a lot, I do not say aboot, I apparently have a really weird accent that doesn't fit anywhere, I don't like hockey, or country.
I don't think I am a stereotype of my area, other than the fact that I smoke pot.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 28, 2011)

i dont know what the stereotype for me is


----------



## FireFeathers (Mar 29, 2011)

Unfortunately so; I talk like a regular individual most of the time, but if you get me frustrated or pissed off, i start dropping some serious "dahs" like a bad Chicagoan.  It's kinda out of the blue as well; no one else in my family has this problem; how the hell does that work?  I say Pop instead of Soda, Chi-cahh-go instead of Chi-caw-go. General over-emphasis on the A's like everyone around here does, but more old-man chicagoan then anyone that's kinda annoying. What dah hell! 

As for generic American Stereotype; Fat, lazy, uncultured idiot or whatever you crazy turks come up with, I don't fit any of them.  Self-employed, 15 lbs underweight, work out an hour a day and i take the time to educate myself like people should.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 29, 2011)

I drink beer shovel allot, watch hockey, own a lumber axe and own several plead shirts.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 29, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I drink beer shovel allot, watch hockey, own a lumber axe and own several plead shirts.


 
Hahaha
Canadian?


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 29, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Hahaha
> Canadian?


 Fuck yes, and proud of it.


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 29, 2011)

I kind of do, I guess 

I apologize...a lot *L*.
I like beer, curling, and hockey.
I say 'eh'
My favourite animal is the moose.
I'm planning on trying my hand at Kayaking in the spring.
I'm addicted to Tim Horton's coffee, know what a double-double is, and I loooove poutine!


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 29, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> I kind of do, I guess
> 
> I apologize...a lot *L*.
> I like beer, curling, and hockey.
> ...


 Hey stop using up all the awesome, leave some for me.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 29, 2011)

OMG CATHULU
IM GOING TO TIMS RIGHT NOW!!!!!!! im getting an icecap and one of them new Caramal Chocolate muffins


----------



## Azure (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't say hella. I don't have a medical marijuana card.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 29, 2011)

Clayton said:


> OMG CATHULU
> IM GOING TO TIMS RIGHT NOW!!!!!!! im getting an icecap and one of them new Caramal Chocolate muffins


 :V


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 29, 2011)

Azure said:


> I don't say hella. I don't have a medical marijuana card.


 New York?


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 29, 2011)

Uhmmm okay
I wear lots of plaid
I love the cold/winter
I know that "Double-Double" is the code word for "don't spit in my coffee"
I know what Tims is
I say 'eh' a lot
I do not say "aboot" 

thats all i can think of atm


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 29, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Uhmmm okay
> I wear lots of plaid
> I love the cold/winter
> I know that "Double-Double" is the code word for "don't spit in my coffee"
> ...


 Great white north too. Cool beans.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 29, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Great white north too. Cool beans.


 
Yep  Ontario


----------



## Bando (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't fit the socal stereotype that much.
I don't surf
Don't care too much for Hollywood
Never taken an AP class (more of a school-specific stereotype)

Although I'm liberal, care for environment, and love Asian food.


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 29, 2011)

Clayton said:


> OMG CATHULU
> IM GOING TO TIMS RIGHT NOW!!!!!!! im getting an icecap and one of them new Caramal Chocolate muffins


Sounds like my breakfast tomorrow morning before class *L*



The Drunken Ace said:


> Hey stop using up all the awesome, leave some for me.


You can have the Leafs ^^;  ( I'm kidding; you'll have a better shot at the Cup with the Habs.  )


Fellow Canadians, I'm starting a petition for this to be our new national anthlem.  Who's with me?!
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x79zxf_ren-stimpy-the-royal-canadian-kilte_shortfilms


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 29, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> You can have the Leafs ^^;  ( I'm kidding; you'll have a better shot at the Cup with the Habs.  )


 I can hope. We get great players but they tend to want to kill eachother (or bicker)


Clayton said:


> Yep  Ontario


 AWESOME! Which city? I am in Ottawa.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 29, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> Sounds like my breakfast tomorrow morning before class *L*


 Walked down to Tims at 2AM to get an icecap
ahahha
Yeeepppp i love tims. 



The Drunken Ace said:


> AWESOME! Which city? I am in Ottawa.


 I live in boooring Windsor  I can't wait t get out of this shithole. NEVER EVER COME TO WINDSOR. NEVVERRRR
YOU WILL NEVER ESCAPE


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 29, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I live in boooring Windsor  I can't wait t get out of this shithole. NEVER EVER COME TO WINDSOR. NEVVERRRR
> YOU WILL NEVER ESCAPE


 Been there, only one day on a pit-stop driving across Canada. Not a highlight for sure.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 29, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Been there, only one day on a pit-stop driving across Canada. Not a highlight for sure.


 
It's dreadful, isn't it?


----------



## sek-x... (Mar 29, 2011)

Well I live in Denver so lets see,,,, I do drink a lot, I have a hat from rockies auto, I have a 303 tattoo, I FUCKING LOVE THE BRONCOS, AVALANCHE, ROCKIES, AND NUGGETS, I can breath better than everyone else in the world even though I chain smoke, I wear shorts in the winter, and I've been to the capital every 420 since 2007, so really I'm the full stereotype accept I don't gang bang or snowboard, and I wear my pants with the waist above my knees.


----------



## Plantar (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't look like the cast of Jersey Shore.
I don't have a stereotypical north Jersey accent. "Noith Joizey axent"
I don't constantly party on the beach or anywhere near it.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 29, 2011)

AAAAHAHAHAHAHA

No.

I'm not flamboyantly gay, I don't prance around OR crossdress.

So in other words, I'm in the minority here.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 29, 2011)

Ricky said:


> AAAAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


 ricky i am taking up your offer
im coming over


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 29, 2011)

Lemoncholic said:


> For example I drink loads of tea, I use swear words like bugger, bastard and bollocks. I'm also prone to saying bloody hell or "I'm terribly sorry". However my teeth are in a pretty good condition, I hate cricket and golf, rarely read the newspaper and my manners aren't always top notch.
> 
> 
> You don't all need to go into much detail about it, but do you adhere to your local stereotypes?



You just described me. I'm not one for any sport really and definitely not the British ones, I'm not much of a tea drinker, but then I prefer a cold drink over a hot one anyway. Teeth, well my teeth aren't a problem but my jaw is, it sits too far back which caused my adult teeth not to grow through the gums quite far enough. In other words my teeth probably ain't as long as most other peoples. The most common stereotypical swear word I use is bollocks. 

As for the stereotypes in my area, I don't think I do.


----------



## ShadowEon (Mar 29, 2011)

Country Wise: Well...I am a bit fat. ;_;

Local Wise: Preppy,"rich" snobby people or Mexicans/El Salvadorians who are not all of the legal variety are all possible stereotypes that can fit various people around where I live. I fit none.

Oh yeah and the town in which my high school is in introduces the red-neck stereotype, I am not that either.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 29, 2011)

Ay don spell fenetekley, an ay don tok witen accen. Who does tha? Plain ignant people is who duh thay.


----------



## BRN (Mar 29, 2011)

JesusFish said:


> Ay don spell fenetekley, an ay don tok witen accen. Who does tha? Plain ignant people is who duh thay.



Nae doot.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 29, 2011)

I fit the stereotype of where I grew up since I rike rice, apologize constantly, and try to get everyone around me to get along. v,v



CAThulu said:


> I'm addicted to Tim Horton's coffee



Do you rrrroll up the rim to win?



Corto said:


> Chileans are, stereotypically, alcoholic assholes. So I fit the bill pretty well.



Nonsense, I bet you're a real sweetie when you take away the Internet. ^^


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm Minnesotan and I do say "don'tcha know" and do tons of outdoorsy shit. :[

Isn't that what all you bastards say about us?


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 29, 2011)

Clayton said:


> It's dreadful, isn't it?


 hahaha quite.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 29, 2011)

I live in virginia....
What stereotypes do we have?

Oh yeah, we hate fun...supposedly.


----------



## ~secret~ (Mar 29, 2011)

Uneducated, unpleasant, and unemployed. Totally me :v


----------



## theinkfox (Mar 29, 2011)

chileans are a bunch of alcoholic-drug addict-stealers
we are very vulgar to talk, and we should have a guiness record for the country with the most long list of synonyms of the word penis
but i'm pretty weird to fit with any stereotype

edit: actually i fit with the tipical techie geek stereotype


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Mar 29, 2011)

Wahey! Let's see: The Scottish stereotype would be that of a mad Alcopops drinker in a hoodie with a crowbar and a chip buttie, amirite?

Myself, on the other hand am a middle-class gay biologist with a strong english accent who wears hiking clothes everywhere. A wee difference maybe?


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm kind of a tea-sipping, scientist, atheist, intellectual, environmentalist type living amongst the baseball cap- and suspenders-wearing conservative farmers of Nebraska.  So no.  Although I do enjoy firing guns and drinking beer, so in some ways yes.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 29, 2011)

With some I suppose I do, with others not in the least. I'd have to make a whole list and check.


----------



## Deo (Mar 29, 2011)

Corn. Corn. Corn. Corn. Corn. Corn. The river is flooding!!! Corn. Corn. Corn. Corn. Corn. Cows. Corn. Corn. Corn. Corn. Pigs. Corn. The river is flooding!!! Corn. Corn. Corn. Corn. Warsh yerself up in sum wahrter afore yu eat yer supperr.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 29, 2011)

Deo said:


> Corn. Corn. Corn. Corn. Corn. Corn. The river is flooding!!! Corn. Corn. Corn. Corn. Corn. Cows. Corn. Corn. Corn. Corn. Pigs. Corn. The river is flooding!!! Corn. Corn. Corn. Corn. Warsh yerself up in sum wahrter afore yu eat yer supperr.


 
What kind of mangled stereotype is this? o.e


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Mar 29, 2011)

Gibby said:


> What kind of mangled stereotype is this? o.e


 
Wisconsin?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 29, 2011)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Wisconsin?


 
I don't know America.


----------



## Grifff (Mar 29, 2011)

Apart from swearing alot, not really.


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 29, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I can hope. We get great players but they tend to want to kill eachother (or bicker)


 No, I think you got the first part right.  For a peaceful nation we sure love to kill each other in our sports 



The Drunken Ace said:


> AWESOME! Which city? I am in Ottawa.


Nice!   I loved Hogsback Park.  It's beautiful there ^^;   *points to location under avatar*  London.  The city that want's to believe it's Toronto. *L*



Clayton said:


> Walked down to Tims at 2AM to get an icecap
> ahahha
> Yeeepppp i love tims.



I live at a corner where there are 2 of them; one in a gas station, and one across the street and down 20ft from that gas station *L*.  Apparently London was the testing ground for the Tim Horton's chain, which is why we have one almost every block or so.   And now I want an ice cap! *contemplates*...mmm...should I?

I live in boooring Windsor  I can't wait t get out of this shithole. NEVER EVER COME TO WINDSOR. NEVVERRRR
YOU WILL NEVER ESCAPE[/QUOTE]

10 years ago the goth clubs there weren't so bad.  It was walking back from a club one night and coming across a gang kick the shit out of a guy, while another man stood 6 feet away watching and eating a bagel, that made me reconsider Windsor as a place to live.  :/   It's like a bigger version of Sarnia, and I was born there.  Gotta love that my birthplace has a nickname like Chemical Valley.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't think I fit in. I'm not of any Arabic or Albanian decent.


----------



## Discord Nova (Mar 29, 2011)

I am a christian, im not a baptist, i dont have ADD, and i dont have a "southern accent"


----------



## Deo (Mar 29, 2011)

Gibby said:


> What kind of mangled stereotype is this? o.e


 IOWA
http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=...d=x9t95ImIR3VGigQNGsrAHQ&cbp=12,137.63,,0,1.4


----------



## Azure (Mar 29, 2011)

Deo said:


> IOWA
> http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=...d=x9t95ImIR3VGigQNGsrAHQ&cbp=12,137.63,,0,1.4


The land of corn and gay marriage.


----------



## Spatel (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm from North Carolina, so I'm supposed to be a baptist conservative gun-nut teabagger with a pickup truck, a wifebeater, years of military service, and a thick southern drawl.

At least that would be the stereotype, but I'm from Chapel Hill. As a pansexual socialist atheist with no trace of southern drawl in my tongue, I fit right in. I am almost the local stereotype, except I hate basketball.


----------



## Deo (Mar 29, 2011)

Azure said:


> The land of corn and gay marriage.


 Y'all wanna do whut wifth each uh-ther? Thas fii-iihne, but I dun wanna hear no talk about thdat round here. Yousalls keep it tuh yerselves and fer in privacies, ya hear?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 29, 2011)

Deo said:


> IOWA
> http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=...d=x9t95ImIR3VGigQNGsrAHQ&cbp=12,137.63,,0,1.4


 
Looks a nice place, actually!


----------



## Azure (Mar 29, 2011)

Deo said:


> Y'all wanna do whut wifth each uh-ther? Thas fii-iihne, but I dun wanna hear no talk about thdat round here. Yousalls keep it tuh yerselves and fer in privacies, ya hear?


What's sad is I have no trouble translating that, and speak it fluently. Damn rednecks and their drawly speech mannerisms.


----------



## ~secret~ (Mar 29, 2011)

Deo said:


> Y'all wanna do whut wifth each uh-ther? Thas fii-iihne, but I dun wanna hear no talk about thdat round here. Yousalls keep it tuh yerselves and fer in privacies, ya hear?


 
It's English, but not as we know it.


----------



## Deo (Mar 29, 2011)

Azure said:


> The land of corn and gay marriage.


 Also don't forget the rivers.
http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=...1,-90.571589&cbp=12,0,,0,0&photoid=po-9197182
I walk to this exact spot all the time and look at the dams.




Gibby said:


> Looks a nice place, actually!


 It is very pretty. The land is beautiful and we are fiercely proud of it.


----------



## Azure (Mar 29, 2011)

Deo said:


> Also don't forget the rivers.
> http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=...1,-90.571589&cbp=12,0,,0,0&photoid=po-9197182
> I walk to this exact spot all the time and look at the dams.
> 
> ...


That's really pretty. I've driven through Iowa loads of times going cross country, and while your roads suck, I always have something to look at.


----------



## Deo (Mar 29, 2011)

Azure said:


> That's really pretty. I've driven through Iowa loads of times going cross country, and while your roads suck, I always have something to look at.


Do you take I-80, I-280, or use I-74? If you do you pass through my town and you should go eat with me at http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=...=GBKjnsTeUvvvpnBK1_jtOQ&cbp=12,316.95,,0,1.31


----------



## Azure (Mar 29, 2011)

Deo said:


> Do you take I-80, I-280, or use I-74? If you do you pass through my town and you should go eat with me at http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=...=GBKjnsTeUvvvpnBK1_jtOQ&cbp=12,316.95,,0,1.31


I'm an I-80 man, myself. But next time, I ought to jaunt through. I'm going to the UP in Michigain later this year. ROSS!


----------



## Deo (Mar 29, 2011)

I-80 is only like, a mile from the I-74. And the I-74 is just a better bridge than 80. Did you know they want to throw up another two bridges side by side with I-74? It's crazy. Then there will be 8 bridges spanning the Mississippi in the Quad Cities.


----------



## Azure (Mar 29, 2011)

Deo said:


> I-80 is only like, a mile from the I-74. And the I-74 is just a better bridge than 80. Did you know they want to throw up another two bridges side by side with I-74? It's crazy. Then there will be 8 bridges spanning the Mississippi in the Quad Cities.


Looks like my next trip will be easier. Do they really need 8 bridges?


----------



## Delta (Mar 29, 2011)

Country bumpkin, hasn't graduated High School, makes stupid life decisions, owns a gun, owns a raised F-250, beats their dog, untidy and hickish.

Me? Im just a trapped SoCailfornian. I took my lifestyle with me, thank you.
Fuck Texas.


----------



## Discord Nova (Mar 29, 2011)

Im not a baptist extremist, thats my towns only stereotype. I may be CHRISTIAN, but i dont take the bible half as literally as these idiots down here.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 29, 2011)

SIX said:


> Nae doot.


 
Ahm frum Texas, yah cunt.



Winds said:


> Country bumpkin, hasn't graduated High School,  makes stupid life decisions, owns a gun, owns a raised F-250, beats  their dog, untidy and hickish.
> 
> Me? Im just a trapped  SoCailfornian. I took my lifestyle with me, thank you.
> Fuck  Texas.


 
Texas is amazing... It just needs less people who've been forced into poverty and ignorance by the public welfare and education system.


----------



## lobosabio (Mar 29, 2011)

Well, I didn't grow up on a farm, I can't drive a tractor to save my life.  My best friends aren't a cow and an ear of corn.  I don't have a meth lab in my closet.  

Guess that means I don't fit the stereotype.


----------



## ~secret~ (Mar 29, 2011)

lobosabio said:


> Well, I didn't grow up on a farm, I can't drive a tractor to save my life.  My best friends aren't a cow and an ear of corn.  I don't have a meth lab in my closet.
> 
> Guess that means I don't fit the stereotype.


 
Everyone takes corn and meth for granted. Sweet, luxurious methamphetamines...


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Mar 29, 2011)

I have no idea what the stereotype for Belfast is, though I grew up in Holywood which is stereotyped for being really posh.
Not posh, just a little crazy.

Wouldn't say I fit any stereotypes.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 29, 2011)

lobosabio said:


> Well, I didn't grow up on a farm, I can't drive a tractor to save my life.  My best friends aren't a cow and an ear of corn.  I don't have a meth lab in my closet.
> 
> Guess that means I don't fit the stereotype.


 
Are you from Nebraska or the Dakotas? Or Utah?


----------



## lobosabio (Mar 30, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Everyone takes corn and meth for granted. Sweet, luxurious methamphetamines...



Mmmmm...meth...  So luxurious I don't care that my house just exploded.



JesusFish said:


> Are you from Nebraska or the Dakotas? Or Utah?


 
None of the above.  Iowa.  Seriously, we're supposed to be the meth capital of the United States.


----------



## Deo (Mar 30, 2011)

lobosabio said:


> None of the above.  Iowa.  Seriously, we're supposed to be the meth capital of the United States.


 Yes we are. Meth meth meth meth.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 30, 2011)

lobosabio said:


> Mmmmm...meth... So luxurious I don't care that my house just exploded.
> 
> 
> 
> None of the above. Iowa. Seriously, we're supposed to be the meth capital of the United States.





Deo said:


> Yes we are. Meth meth meth meth.



I honestly thought that Utah was the meth capital of the world. 

What's in Utah, except for rocks, salt and Mormons?


----------



## Deo (Mar 30, 2011)

JesusFish said:


> What's in Utah, except for rocks, salt and Mormons?


 Absolutely nothing.


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm not a hipster, a bro, or a surfer. 



And I'm not mexican :V


----------

